# Recovery?



## LightOfPower (Sep 27, 2017)

So, I'm not going to explain my how I got DP story, as I've done that in the "introduce yourself" forum tab, so you can go read that if you want.

Anyhow, it has been 2 days, going on a third without any symptoms of DP what so ever. No dreamlike feeling, no anxiety, no racing thoughts, no jumbled thought process, no nothing. How I recovered? I have no clue at all.

It all started about 3 nights ago at about 8 30 PM. A wave of extreme fatigue and tiredness hit me out of nowhere. This was very odd because my sleeping schedule usually is 3 AM to 11 AM, so being tired at this time was odd. I eventually ended up laying down at 9, and as I was laying there I had intense racing thoughts along with a raging headache. I drifted in and out of sleep for about 20 minutes before eventually falling asleep until about 3 AM. Upon awaking at 3, I had felt different. I had felt more attached to my thoughts and surroundings, but the dreamlike state persisted. I stayed up from 3 AM to around 9 AM before falling asleep again. When I woke up at 2 in the afternoon, it was like a dream come true. I had no feeling of DP what so ever. My thoughts felt like mine again, the world felt real again, none of my thoughts scared me anymore, it was amazing. I couldn't believe it at all. I went the rest of the day feeling normal, and the day after that feeling normal as well. Never even felt one bit of DP when I woke up yesterday morning, and usually that's when it's at its worst. It's approaching my third day without any symptoms and it's still so hard to believe that I went from one day with intense DP and the next with none what so ever. I've been struggling with DP everyday for almost a year now, and it goes away just like that? I can't even remember what the DP dreamlike feeling even feels like anymore. This makes me wonder if it has to do something with your sleeping cycle, and what your brain is doing while you sleep.

Hopefully this is recovery, and it will stay this way. It's still so hard to even think that it went away just like that, and it's kind of freaking me out that it did, but I am not complaining at all.

I will keep you guys updated the next week or so and tell you if it comes back, or if I'll finally be able to be call myself "recovered" from it.


----------



## nickcb96 (Jun 27, 2017)

What did you do if anything to recover?


----------



## LightOfPower (Sep 27, 2017)

I guess you could say the "don't care mindset" but even with that I still had felt like I was in a dream. Literally the day before I still had pretty bad DP. I woke up this morning without it still, so I'll give it a few more days before I'm for sure.


----------



## LightOfPower (Sep 27, 2017)

Forgot to mention that for around a month I have been getting these waves of extreme fatigue and tiredness, but id fight through it, and never fall asleep because it was usually when I was very busy with something at work, or somewhere else. I guess those were signs my brain was giving me? I still don't know, but like I said before, I am not complaining.


----------



## Mirato (Jul 30, 2017)

That wonderful lightofpower! I've had this for 10 months. The most annoying symptoms which are jumbled thought processes mind chatter and the feeling like what happened a moment ago was like a lifetime ago or never even happened. 
I hope that for many of us recovery comes like that. It sounds like a miracle really.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

Don't question it, just go on with life, if you keep looking back on it then you may lapse back in. That's not to scare you but that's what has happened to me before so just live life like you used to without asking about why you're okay now. Hope everything stays like this, bud.


----------



## wexrcvyc65t79hgbuvd768ft (Sep 29, 2017)

.


----------

